# Hi fi and mobile advice please



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Good evening all....In preparation for the big move can anyone advise on purchasing a mobile phone? Can I just buy any smart phone in the UK and then a sim or a contract \pay as you go when I arrive in Cyprus? Secondly I also want to buy a new hi fi CD radio Bluetooth docking etc...will a UK one work OK and should I foget DAB. Thanks for any help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

UK phones work fine here with Cyprus sim cards. Also any electronics work here so no problems purchasing hi fi in the UK and bringing it here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DAB radio does not work here. Your mobiles will need to be unlocked if they are currently locked.

Pete


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Pete. Does it matter what phone I buy?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tina L said:


> Thanks Pete. Does it matter what phone I buy?


Any phone should be fine. I bought a Microsoft phone from Tescos when I was in the UK in the summer and I am very happy with it. Cost under 100pounds.


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

We have found it very simple with phones, just make sure you have the PUK code to unlock them to any network - bought 2 phones with us from the UK and purchased a new Samsung from Public for €150. 
Then pop into any CYTA shop and for €7.50 you get a soeasy sim which gives you a phone number and €5 of credit. Top ups are available at all the kiosks and then a few months in we changed to contracts.
Can attest that DAB from Uk does not work here nor do clocks with auto time function - they constantly show uk time and even if you change them to Cyprus time they reset over night!! We had much fun with that one...


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

houdinibun said:


> We have found it very simple with phones, just make sure you have the PUK code to unlock them to any network - bought 2 phones with us from the UK and purchased a new Samsung from Public for €150.
> Then pop into any CYTA shop and for €7.50 you get a soeasy sim which gives you a phone number and €5 of credit. Top ups are available at all the kiosks and then a few months in we changed to contracts.
> Can attest that DAB from Uk does not work here* nor do clocks with auto time function - they constantly show uk time and even if you change them to Cyprus time they reset over night!! We had much fun with that one..*.


We have an auto alarm clock, every night at 01.00am it resets to 12.00 midnight then at 01.05am it goes back to the correct Cyprus time!


----------

